# honda 420 transmission experts???



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just built my first honda transmission (2007 honda 420) and everything was good for 30 minutes. Then I lost 3rd gear---------it slips and pops in third gear. 1st, 2nd, 4th and 5th and rev all work good. What did i do wrong??? The reason I had to build it is because 2 of the shift forks had broken in the bottom. Thanks for any ideas before i tear it back down.


----------

